# right brain feels numb.



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

Throughout the whole year I've had dp I've had to sensation that the right side of my brain, especially in front above my forhead, is somehow off or glitchy. It's like there is some sort of blockage that's probably preventing me from thinking certain thoughts.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

For me, I feel that the blockage is on the left side of my head, above my ear. It is weird.

Of course you can't really 'feel' anything inside your brain, because there aren't any pain/touch sensitive nerves in it.

I guess this is what they call somatization.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Just an extra thought....
I've said on another post that before my DP started I felt that my conscious was like a crystal clear glass sphere. Now it is cracked and cloudy. The crack and the cloud around it are located slightly inside the sphere on the top left hand side.

Of course this sounds completely crazy







.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Remember telling an Ophthalmologist that my vision hurts. He asked where. I said it is in the place that you see, not in the eyes. Of course he was baffled.

But if you think about it, where does a bright light hurt? Sometimes it is in the eye, but other times it is in the visual plane (which isn't an object).

We have percepts without an exact location where these are resolved.

So people aren't crazy when they describe abstract locations - it is all part on consciousness and proprioception.

As for *right brain feels numb* - don't know what that means. Meridian/acupuncture energy?


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

ya, the right side of my brain feels weird too. It usually shifts from mild pain above the right ear to complete numbness, and I'll occasionally get a cold sensation. It's kinda scary but I definitely think it's psychosomatic, almost like it's a physical build up of repressed emotion or something. I've never experienced any real sensory problems that have troubled me but the brain thing definitely affects me.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I know what you mean. I get this sensation like my brain is actually clenched, or stiff in some part, and my mind ties it in with my mental life. I don't know what it's about, but I'm glad to know I'm not alone!


----------

